# Kali School In My NY Area?



## 0kap1 (Nov 23, 2020)

I'm a senior with some martial arts background. 
I would appreciate any leads on a Kali school in the Hewlett, New York area
Also, have a neighbor with an interest in Wing Chun training.

Thanks!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 23, 2020)

How far are you willing to travel? I know one place in queens 1 in NYC and 1 in east Northport. Don't know anything closer, unfortunately.


----------



## 0kap1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Firstly, thanks for the quick reply!

Would consider a drive to Queens. Progressive? NuBreed?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Nov 24, 2020)

Neither, here's the website for the one that I'm familiar with. https://www.ptkelite.com/ I've been told there's some bad blood between my lineage and theirs (ours comes from theirs though) but also been told that the school is good. Never been there myself, so can't offer a personal recommendation though. It seems like they offer classes most days in Brooklyn, and on Saturdays in queens.


----------



## 0kap1 (Nov 24, 2020)

Will contact them. Looks interesting.

Thanks once again.


----------

